# Magnesium



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

Here in the last week, I ran out of magnesium that I had been buying at Walmart, store brand with zinc in it. I thought it was doing an okay job but I bought Nature Made Magnesium this last week and MAN! what a difference. I cannot take as much as it is causing a bit of digestive problems but it has really helped my neck and shoulder muscles. They don't seem as tight as usual. What a nice surprise! I am managing to take quite a bit a day with great results! Anyone else? It's things like this that make me realize it is worth buying a better brand and not the store brand.[This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 03-25-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

I didn't know magnesium could help sore muscles. My neck and shoulders are always achy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

Oh, Eskie, yes, all of the books i have read say we fibromites need to take more magnesium to loosen up the muscles. I take a calcium/magnesium supplement 500/250 mg 2x a day, then take at least 750 mg extra magnesium throughout the day. It can cause gastric upset and diarrhea if you take too much so you just have to figure out how much you can take. It has helped my muscles alot. They still are tight but not at all like they used to be. The calcium tightens the muscle and magnesium loosens the muscle. It important to take both. Hope this helps! I have read of some ladies clearing up their fibro by just taking extra magnesium.....I only wish.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2000)

Try taking malic acid and magnesium. It comes in one pill. It's been miraculous for me. I seldom have pain and then it's not bad since I've been taking it. I take one in the morning and one in the evening, but you can take more. It takes a few weeks to kick in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2000)

Altphyl, I tried the malic acid and magnesium over a year ago and I'm afraid it didn't do a thing for me. I stayed on it for about 3 months and had no effect from it. It's so weird how things will work for some people and not for others. I am taking MSM and it is working wonderfully for me but as I said before, it doesn't work for everyone. I'm just glad we all sooner or later hopefully find something that does help with the pain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2000)

Have you tried Noni juice? It helps me a lot. I take one ounce in the morning and one at night on an empty stomach. When you first start you should double that amount for a few weeks or until you feel a difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2000)

Does the magnesium cause diaherra?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2000)

In the malic acid/magnesium there is more malic acid than magnesium. It doesn't affect me, but I have IBS-C, so really nothing gives me diarrhea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2000)

Dawnt, the magnesium can cause gastric upset if you take too much. You have to reach your own point and figure it out. I take 750mg extra magnesium a day along with my calcium/magnesium 500/250 mg 2x a day. That's all my system can handle. Some people may take more and some take less. It's up to your body!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2000)

I went off my magnesium supplements two days ago and have been D-free and pain free other than some hemmoroid pain. It could be the brand. It's new to me. Country Life. I've taken magnesium for years and never noticed it to give me D until now. And that seems to be the problem. At least so far. So I'm wondering if there's a type that is safe for those of us with IBS-D to take or if I should just avoid it and hope I'm getting enough in my food.


----------

